# Sad News from OSEA Standard Poodles



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, how sad! Back when I was showing my spoo (many years ago), Osea dogs were a frequent sight in the ring, and I had occasion to visit her place a couple of times. I see the kennel name in pedigrees around here.

Sympathy and good thoughts go out to her friends and family, and hopes that any of the beautiful poodles in need of good homes find them.

--Q


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I had heard that she passed. The Poodle world lost a wonderful person that day.


----------

